# Shop Upgrades



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Shop Air*

Nearing the finish up upgrading workshop with a compressed air system. Got a Husky 33 Gallon air compressor with (2) 50 ft. hoses last year thinking that would do while I figured out plumbing the shop. The past few months I've been installing hose reels and using the Rapidair garage air system to plumb out the area. Bought two kits and a couple of extra outlets. I've only one branch with two outlets left before its complete. How I design it has allowed me to use sections of the system as I complete each branch.










Performance of the system has been great…the 33gal compressor may be a little under capacity but it fits my 80/20 rule and its not being used 24×7 so I still think it was a great choice.


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Air*
> 
> Nearing the finish up upgrading workshop with a compressed air system. Got a Husky 33 Gallon air compressor with (2) 50 ft. hoses last year thinking that would do while I figured out plumbing the shop. The past few months I've been installing hose reels and using the Rapidair garage air system to plumb out the area. Bought two kits and a couple of extra outlets. I've only one branch with two outlets left before its complete. How I design it has allowed me to use sections of the system as I complete each branch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this! A good compressed air system makes a huge difference. The furthest I have ever gotten is running a hose thru the wall of my woodshop from where the compressor sits.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Air*
> 
> Nearing the finish up upgrading workshop with a compressed air system. Got a Husky 33 Gallon air compressor with (2) 50 ft. hoses last year thinking that would do while I figured out plumbing the shop. The past few months I've been installing hose reels and using the Rapidair garage air system to plumb out the area. Bought two kits and a couple of extra outlets. I've only one branch with two outlets left before its complete. How I design it has allowed me to use sections of the system as I complete each branch.
> 
> ...


I spent a lot of time considering what I should do. Came across this rapidair kit. It has a lot of comments both plus and minus. Given this is not a big commercial shop, I figured I didn't need the biggest, baddest system on the block. I could use a bigger compressor, but for the utilization ill have it didn't seem worth the price to go to a 60 or 80 gal system.

Overall I'm happy with system and impressed with the Rapidair plumbing stuff.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Compressed Air System & Electrical*

Finished the compressed air system last weekend. Now I've got outlets within a few steps all around the workshop. The Rapidair system I purchased has been working out great. Now I can just blow floor dust and dirt away. When I get the dust collector system design and installed it should be easy to blow all the floor dust to a floor sweep dust collector.



















Now just one last connection to make for the electrical drop reels and electrical upgrades will be complete


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Band Saw*

After driving myself really crazy this year I finally broke down and purchased a Band Saw.










I had been looking at everything from a Rigid 14 to Laguna 14LTE to a Grizzly 17. However all through the process I kept wondering what would I do with the thing. 99.999% of the projects I've done are using table saw, drill press, planer, jointer. And on rare instance a jig saw.

What gives me angst goes back a few years ago when I started building a corner of my barn into a workshop. I got a few starting woodworking books and these all had lists of common stationary tools to equip your shop. Most all of the tools over the years have been well utilized with one exception: my lath. Its a monster I got from Sears.










When first purchased I did two test cuts and since then its just gathered dust. A very expensive lesson "get the tools for the project your doing, not because you think you might have a need"

Since then I've strictly followed that insight. However, as I approach a new project-which looks like a band saw is required-I then got to the next step. What band saw. Being that I'm not a production house I can't justify $1k or more in my mind for such tools. I kept looking for how to break below the $1k barrier to something reasonable. This past week someone-I don't remember who, but thank you-on Lumberjocks posted a coupon for a Craftsman 14" which dropped the sale price below $400 including tax.

While not the top of line or even middle of line, I figure this is a good starter bandsaw. If as I suspect I only have low use after this coming project all is well as I've spent more on battery powered tools, nothing that breaks the bank. If it turns out like my contractor saw I'll have years of moderate use or more, I'll develop some skill using it, possibly enhancing it like my contractor saw or decide to sell it and buy a current version of an upgraded model.

Now the only thing to consider is which fence to buy for it ;-)


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw*
> 
> After driving myself really crazy this year I finally broke down and purchased a Band Saw.
> 
> ...


*I kept wondering what would I do with the thing. 99.999% of the projects I've done are using table saw, drill press, planer, jointer. And on rare instance a jig saw.*

I am sure once you set it up right, your table saw and jig saw will see less action.
I use my band saw for lots of small cuts. (dowels, short pieces of wood for projects).
You may get into things like cutting boards and boxes where you want to step up the appearance with some curvy cuts. Lots of fancy things you can do with a band saw that can not be done with just a table saw.

Check this guy out.

Go for it…................


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw*
> 
> After driving myself really crazy this year I finally broke down and purchased a Band Saw.
> 
> ...


I LOVE my bandsaw. You will LOVE your bandsaw, when it is properly set up and tuned. Nary a project is completed here with out some bandsaw use. 
Look up Alex Snodgrass on the TUBE, he has some remarkable insight on getting the most from your saw.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw*
> 
> After driving myself really crazy this year I finally broke down and purchased a Band Saw.
> 
> ...


@redryder-thx Would love to do boxes and other curved projects you've pointed out. That is the hope. What is on deck for this summer is a Pergola for my wife's garden. Hopefully, I'll build those skills.

@jumbojack -thx for the tip I'll hit YouTube this weekend


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw*
> 
> After driving myself really crazy this year I finally broke down and purchased a Band Saw.
> 
> ...


BK, Congrats on having taken the step. Your only regret will come later when you realize that you should have spent the extra $$. No need to go crazy with the fence there is no immediate need. If you want to do some re-sawing of thicker stock, then just build a wooden fence and clamp it to the table top for now.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw*
> 
> After driving myself really crazy this year I finally broke down and purchased a Band Saw.
> 
> ...


I have the 12" model for some years now. Great machine, I use it a lot, resaw, close to cuts, curves. You will use without thinking about it


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Band Saw Assembly*

Started assembling my Craftsman 14" Band Saw today. Aside from a broken minor plastic part discovered during unpacking everything seems to be going together easily. Instructions are reasonably laid out. A few items I would have worded differently and added better illustrations. Left assembly in process for tonight. Still have table to bolt to trunnion and tune the saw.

Not the fanciest saw on the block, but I think it will do as a starter or possibly for several years if my needs don't increase. It was a coin toss decision to buy one as most of what I do so far can be handed by table saw, router table and a jig saw. However, it went on sale and my Sears points were about to expire (good excuse right?) so it dropped the price below $300 out the door.

Eager to finish up assembly tomorrow and give it a test run. Next will be getting a 2nd blade


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Band Saw Assembly Part 2*

Finished assembling and tuning saw yesterday. Runs nice. Now just need to move around benches to locate the saw where I need it. Then its onto dust collection system build. -Purchases nano filter from Wynn as 2nd to last component of the basic system. Should be a interesting project


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Shop Evolution: Shop Tour*

Here is a short history tour of the evolution of my workshop. Its still by no means complete and if others are correct it will always be an evolving project. I started out using a small portion of a steel barn which was mainly used as a storage building to be both auto-shop, farm workshop, and woodshop. As you can see it was/is a clutter magnet.



















Over the past several years I've purchased several work benches and cabinets from Sears and Home Depot. This was for both storage and enable me to create dedicated workspaces for each type of work: Automotive, Plumbing & Electrical, Irrigation & Farm Tools, and Woodworking & Carpentry.





































I've had to do this remodel in phases for several reasons: 1) I still needed to be able to do real projects while I was remodeling, 2) I don't have a big budget so many things have to wait, and 3) I'm still in process of learning what I need my shop to be.

As part of phase one of the remodel, I'd been adding electric outlets, lighting, insulating the barn-It gets really cold in the winter here-and putting up chipboard to hang cabinets. I cam across the Husky TrackLoc system which has made hang storage faster.










Had I the time I might have build my own track walls. I had started out building French Cleats (see above cabinets) to hold part storage bins, but that was becoming too time consuming and a distraction from getting projects around the house done. While the electrical, insulation, chipboard walls, and track walls part of the remodel are incomplete-have a lot of stuff to move around to reach walls-I still have some level of functionality (propane barn heaters are good things 










The next major addition to the remodel was to build a traditional workbench (not shown). It was made out of 4"x4", 2"x6" and MDF. The table looks like a tradition old timey workbench with slide, end vices, and bench dog holes. Soon discovered it wasn't as useful for the projects I was doing so I build an 4'x8' assembly table (pictured above) out of 3/4" ply, MDF, 4"x4", and T-track from Rockler. This has turned out to be my main work area over the years. The T-Track hold jigs, fixtures, and tooling such as my Kreg Pocket Hole jig which I make heavy use of.

The next upgrade has been to build up my Craftsman Contractor Saw. This project has been continuing over the past several years; adding a sliding table, new fence (52"), overhead dust collection guard, new miter, Microjig splitter system, a cabinet (inspired by Laney Shaughnessy's design) and a supersized out-feed table (with more storage)



















*The latest projects the past year-some still in progress-have been to: *

1) Get my clamp collection -you can never have too many clamps?-under control.


















2) Add overhead electrical and compressed air (bought a Husky 33 Gal Compressor and two RapidAire tubing kits)



























3) More storage for my Ryobi One+ tools. Purchased a bunch of Rigid interlocking tool boxes. These make grabbing tools for projects outside the shop quick and easy. Though I'm going to have to rethink storing them in a cabinet-possibly shelves on trackwall.










4) Build Router Table (In progress, see Router Table project)










5) Upgrade Dust Collection System and get a starter? Band Saw (no Pictures yet) These will be listed as separate projects.

The DC under construction is going to be a modified version of a Harbor Freight 2HP with a Super Dust Deputy Cyclone and a Wynn Nano Filter. Not the typical Wynn HF Conversion, Dick Wynn and I cooked up another configuration that I'll be testing out and reporting back to him on how it works.

The Band Saw is a Craftsman 14" I got on sale plus a discount coupon. Couldn't pass up a deal like that-turned out cheaper than buying a 10" Rikon-after driving myself crazy about whether I needed one or could make do with my jig saw or if I should shell out ~$1k for a Laguna 14/12, Jet 14" Deluxe Pro, or Grizzly 14" Anniversary.

Well that's my workshop remodeling project and shop tour so far. Thanks for reading


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Evolution: Shop Tour*
> 
> Here is a short history tour of the evolution of my workshop. Its still by no means complete and if others are correct it will always be an evolving project. I started out using a small portion of a steel barn which was mainly used as a storage building to be both auto-shop, farm workshop, and woodshop. As you can see it was/is a clutter magnet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I always look at other peoples shop to see what ideas I can find to incorporate into my shop.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Evolution: Shop Tour*
> 
> Here is a short history tour of the evolution of my workshop. Its still by no means complete and if others are correct it will always be an evolving project. I started out using a small portion of a steel barn which was mainly used as a storage building to be both auto-shop, farm workshop, and woodshop. As you can see it was/is a clutter magnet.
> 
> ...


@WoodNSawdust, always happy to share. The next few months I'll be focused on building out my DC system. I'll be posting and blogging on that in detail. I had promised one of the forums to do such along with giving Dick Wynn (Wynn Environmental) a report on how well the alternative design works out.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Evolution: Shop Tour*
> 
> Here is a short history tour of the evolution of my workshop. Its still by no means complete and if others are correct it will always be an evolving project. I started out using a small portion of a steel barn which was mainly used as a storage building to be both auto-shop, farm workshop, and woodshop. As you can see it was/is a clutter magnet.
> 
> ...


Your shop is coming along nicely.I seem to spend more time re-arranging my shop cause I'm not happy with any set up than I do woodworking.thanks for sharing.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Evolution: Shop Tour*
> 
> Here is a short history tour of the evolution of my workshop. Its still by no means complete and if others are correct it will always be an evolving project. I started out using a small portion of a steel barn which was mainly used as a storage building to be both auto-shop, farm workshop, and woodshop. As you can see it was/is a clutter magnet.
> 
> ...


@whitebeast88 Thanks. Know the feeling, but have become comfortable with reorganizing all the time. Many of the woodworkers I follow on YouTube or here have been saying that a workshop is under constant evolution as you change your style of work and things you do as you develop your skills.

The projects I'm doing now and plan to do later are very much different than those of just a few years ago. In plan is to make raised panel doors for the china cabinet I built for my wife. The cabinet was something very different than the outdoor furniture and outbuildings I was doing before. So I bought a Kreg jig and build some book shelves for me as practice before building the china cabinet carcass.

The China Cabinet initially only required a table saw, Kreg Jig, and a work table large enough to hold the carcasses. As I started the project I realized I was going to need a mount doors. Thus my assembly table was modified with T-Tracks to hold the Kreg Jig as well as concealed hinge jigs. Then I realized to make the raised panel doors I'd need a better router table (in progress ). All the anticipated dust from a Router table created the need for: better dust collection system, additional electrical outlets, and insulating the barn so I could work in it during the winter. Working in a 35F barn is not fun.

I expect that over time the arrangement will likely be tweaked less and less as I gain more experience and standardize on how I do things. So I just accept it as part of the process and a challenge to find ways that work for me. This past week has been really cold so I haven't done much on my re-org. I've a metal top table to move to my auto shop portion of workshop, but I have to move a refrigerator and corner shelf first, but to move those I have to move a lot of gardening equipment…it never seems to end, like one of those sliding puzzles.

Looking forward to this coming month-waiting on Wynn Filter-to start Dust Collector build. That promises to be a fun project, then it will be back onto Router table and ultimately China Cabinet whew! Russian Doll puzzle.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Air Quality: Dust Collection and Air Filtration *

The past month I've been having a great email conversation with Dick Wynn (Wynn Environmental) as I continue to develop my design for my dust collection system. Rather than the typical HF modification kit that replaces the filter bag with a large canister, I've chosen to eliminate much of the standard hardware only using the blower and substituting a Oneida Super Dust Deputy and a Wynn 9L300NANO filter. This should give me a straighter airflow and better performance.










Adding to that conversation Dick and I are now discussing an added and different approach to improving the air quality in my shop. Rather than buying an off the shelf air filtration unit for a few $100 and hanging from the ceiling, I'm looking at building a sort of HVAC-less the heating-system that would collect air from under my workbenches, filter it to Merv15, then pump it out above my work areas. The benefit of such would be that instead of pulling dusty air from the ground and work area tops into my breathing space, I'll have a downdraft sucking the dust away and a positive air pressure from the top pushing the dust down.










This is only in *brainstorming territory at present*, once I finish my primary dust collector system I'll start experimenting on the shop downdraft idea to test out the viability of such. If it works it will be another tool in my shop to me healthy. -another bit of news one of my doctors, who specializes in respiratory aliments, is interested in what I'm doing so I'll have yet another expert's advice to consider.

While I will not likely document to the level of a Bill Pentz for these projects as I build and operate tem I'll photograph & document the design and results to share.

*For those wishing to ask questions I'll do my best to answer. However, I'm not a Bill Pentz and don't spend a lot of time researching the details in this area. Other than the designs I'm creating, I'll likely point you to Bill Pentz, Steven Emmons, Stumpy Nubs, etc. websites.*


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Air Quality: Dust Collection and Air Filtration *
> 
> The past month I've been having a great email conversation with Dick Wynn (Wynn Environmental) as I continue to develop my design for my dust collection system. Rather than the typical HF modification kit that replaces the filter bag with a large canister, I've chosen to eliminate much of the standard hardware only using the blower and substituting a Oneida Super Dust Deputy and a Wynn 9L300NANO filter. This should give me a straighter airflow and better performance.
> 
> ...


Be interested in following your ideas. I am just finishing up building my shop, and hope to be tackling dust collection in the next couple of months I like your idea about the "HVAC-H" system of keeping the air clean.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Air Quality: Dust Collection and Air Filtration *
> 
> The past month I've been having a great email conversation with Dick Wynn (Wynn Environmental) as I continue to develop my design for my dust collection system. Rather than the typical HF modification kit that replaces the filter bag with a large canister, I've chosen to eliminate much of the standard hardware only using the blower and substituting a Oneida Super Dust Deputy and a Wynn 9L300NANO filter. This should give me a straighter airflow and better performance.
> 
> ...


Interesting concept. I do wonder how much of the larger particles this may pickup, that might normally fall to the floor. Point being maybe a simple separator would still have value in terms of keeping the fine filter cleaner. but that is likely a problem to solve if it comes up.

In general I would think having a uniformly placed, overhead exhaust is more important than uniform intake. The reason being, the exhaust has momentum that even if there is not an intake directly below it, the air may still be forced to the floor. Obviously this depends on airflow speeds.

But heck, even, for example, 6 overhead exhausts vents and 6 floor intakes spread around the space, would have to be quite an improvement over a single ambient filter.

I'm looking forward seeing what you come up with.


----------



## OldGuysRule (Sep 27, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Air Quality: Dust Collection and Air Filtration *
> 
> The past month I've been having a great email conversation with Dick Wynn (Wynn Environmental) as I continue to develop my design for my dust collection system. Rather than the typical HF modification kit that replaces the filter bag with a large canister, I've chosen to eliminate much of the standard hardware only using the blower and substituting a Oneida Super Dust Deputy and a Wynn 9L300NANO filter. This should give me a straighter airflow and better performance.
> 
> ...


BK, after looking closer at your drawing that is kind of what I had in mind for my shop. I still need to get the pictures taken of the squirrel cage fan I pulled out of that old heating unit.

*Great minds think alike!! * or *Old Farts Stink Alike!!* not sure how that should read.

Oh, I like your hat!! I've got some of the Old Guys Rule T-shirts.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Air Quality: Dust Collection and Air Filtration *
> 
> The past month I've been having a great email conversation with Dick Wynn (Wynn Environmental) as I continue to develop my design for my dust collection system. Rather than the typical HF modification kit that replaces the filter bag with a large canister, I've chosen to eliminate much of the standard hardware only using the blower and substituting a Oneida Super Dust Deputy and a Wynn 9L300NANO filter. This should give me a straighter airflow and better performance.
> 
> ...


@OldGuysRule, Old Guys Rule T-shirts cool! I'll be getting back to shop projects next weekend-I hope. Had a WEP (Wife Emergency Project) last week. Two of her goats had babies and suddenly I have to make baby goat warmers out of 55 gal drums and heat lamps.

Picked up a magnetic snake lamp (Rockler) yesterday for the Band Saw on the way home from a conference. Works real good. I'm hoping to finish out track walls next weekend, then its onto the DC project and then the sanding table.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Wall Track*

Added more wall track during a lunch break today. Focused mainly on getting automotive section completed so I can separate automotive from woodworking tools.



















Now I have an area dedicated to sharpening and maintaining tools










Still to finish is the rough cut, drill press and measurement workstation areas




























This weekend is back to electrical work: troubleshoot lighting bank, install Outside Motion Sensor LED & Overhead LED lights and Heat lamps for the Goat Barn. Then if lucky repair Workshop Roof Leak and back to Dust Collection Build


----------



## Reaperwoodworks (Nov 4, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Wall Track*
> 
> Added more wall track during a lunch break today. Focused mainly on getting automotive section completed so I can separate automotive from woodworking tools.
> 
> ...


It's always a work in progress. Looks pretty dang organized to me. Our shops are very similar. I'm in a steel building also. Looks like your concrete guy did a much better job than mine did. Every time something goes wrong around here, my wife and I blame the concrete guy, his fault or not.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Shop Remodel -continued reorganinzation*

Not much time the past week. Had a minor accident working outside that took me out for most of the weekend and week. However, did have some time to do some minor relocating of machines, cleanup and hanging some more wall track.



















The basics for a sharpening and welding station in automotive shop.



















Automotive parts and special tools section of automotive shop.










Eventual home for router and sanding stations



















Views down the main walkway of the shop




























Rough cut area, with newly assembled band saw. Will eventually move lath to make room for Dust Collection System. Not a bad piece of work for two hours and an injured leg.


----------



## atouchofoz (Jul 2, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Remodel -continued reorganinzation*
> 
> Not much time the past week. Had a minor accident working outside that took me out for most of the weekend and week. However, did have some time to do some minor relocating of machines, cleanup and hanging some more wall track.
> 
> ...


You have an awesome shop! Lucky to have so much room! I am wondering what the white shelving ribbon looking things you have hanging on the wall are called. It looks very useful for hanging at different levels and it also looks like it is very sturdy! Glad to read your injury isn't stopping you from some shop time.~Suzanne


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Remodel -continued reorganinzation*
> 
> Not much time the past week. Had a minor accident working outside that took me out for most of the weekend and week. However, did have some time to do some minor relocating of machines, cleanup and hanging some more wall track.
> 
> ...





> You have an awesome shop! Lucky to have so much room! I am wondering what the white shelving ribbon looking things you have hanging on the wall are called. It looks very useful for hanging at different levels and it also looks like it is very sturdy! Glad to read your injury isn t stopping you from some shop time.~Suzanne
> 
> - atouchofoz


Thanks, the horizontal white stripes are a Track Wall system I picked up from home depot. There are a few out there by Gladiator, Husky, Craftsman, etc. The wall cabinets are part of the system too, also the parts bins from craftsman system fit.

I find the flexibility to move things around a real benefit. Had I more skill and time I would have made my own.


----------



## atouchofoz (Jul 2, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Remodel -continued reorganinzation*
> 
> Not much time the past week. Had a minor accident working outside that took me out for most of the weekend and week. However, did have some time to do some minor relocating of machines, cleanup and hanging some more wall track.
> 
> ...


Thank you! The Track Wall system looks like it is a better use of space instead of the 2×4 shelving I have in half of my shop I am trying to build. It just might be what could work in the second half of the shop. Next time into town I'll check it out. I'll look it up on line first. IT sure looks handy! Thanks for the reply!~Suzanne


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Shop Reorganinzation *

No pics today regarding progress. Took a quick break from work to install (4) more husky wall tracks, then sort screws and nails on one of the workbenches. Not a big accomplishment but I've got one bench cleared and fasteners that were thrown on the bench put away. Shop may yet get in some sense of organization


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Shop Reorganinzation *

1/29/16 No pics today regarding progress. Took a quick break from work to install (4) more husky wall tracks, then sort screws and nails on one of the workbenches. Not a big accomplishment but I've got one bench cleared and fasteners that were thrown on the bench put away. Shop may yet get in some sense of organization.

1/30/16 More of the same today, just sorting and putting hardware away. Got lots of hardware to sort through. Looking at the Granberg Chain Saw mill this afternoon, got lots of trees on my property I could possibly use (Cedar and Doug Fir) for projects.

1/31/16 More of same on today's agenda, possibly work on track of lighting. New Harbor Freight and Woodcraft catalogs arrived yesterday to drool over ;-)


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Band Saw: Fence Upgrade*

Started looking into buying a Fence for newly acquired Craftsman Band Saw. The way most are and the table for the saw requires disassembly of the fence rails to change blades. While I'm not likely to change blades often it still looks to be a bother.

Considering a combination of a Kreg Fence and hanging it cantilever style on stand-off spacers to the left of the blade. That way I have an opening to take the blade out without having to remove the fence. Figure if I need to add a fastener to the right I could drill and tap a hole and thread a knob and stud to the right.

Any thoughts or opinions out there?


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw: Fence Upgrade*
> 
> Started looking into buying a Fence for newly acquired Craftsman Band Saw. The way most are and the table for the saw requires disassembly of the fence rails to change blades. While I'm not likely to change blades often it still looks to be a bother.
> 
> ...


What do you think about Carter's MAGFENCE® II Next Gen Magnetic Fence? Little bit less money, and no rails or anything in the way. I think setting it may be a little bit more work, but if you've seen Alex Snodgrass' infamous bandsaw clinic video, you'll see him use it, and it's pretty quick.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw: Fence Upgrade*
> 
> Started looking into buying a Fence for newly acquired Craftsman Band Saw. The way most are and the table for the saw requires disassembly of the fence rails to change blades. While I'm not likely to change blades often it still looks to be a bother.
> 
> ...


I think the standoff will work well. I built a wooden fence for the 12" sears I have. I wanted the Kreg but couldn't justify taking the fence off each time I wanted to change blades. Magnets don't stick to aluminum very well.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw: Fence Upgrade*
> 
> Started looking into buying a Fence for newly acquired Craftsman Band Saw. The way most are and the table for the saw requires disassembly of the fence rails to change blades. While I'm not likely to change blades often it still looks to be a bother.
> 
> ...





> Magnets don t stick to aluminum very well.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Oh! Oh. I didn't realize. Yes, you're right, magnets won't help with an aluminum table.

I used to have a table saw with an aluminum table, always wanted one of those mag switch things, never could. Almost forgot about them, I could use them on my new saw!


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw: Fence Upgrade*
> 
> Started looking into buying a Fence for newly acquired Craftsman Band Saw. The way most are and the table for the saw requires disassembly of the fence rails to change blades. While I'm not likely to change blades often it still looks to be a bother.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw Alex's video, but not sure how well fence will stick. Craftsman Band Saw table is cast iron though, so it may be a possibility -thx


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*More reorganinzation *

Band Saw and Lath area coming together nicely. Still have more track wall to install and some overhead shelves.



















Temporarily moved all the sanders next to biscuit and dowel cutting tools while I brainstorm the sanding/downdraft table I'll be building this summer.










Hand tool workbench cleaning up nice, but think I'll be moving chisels and planes to under homemade workbench with twin screw tail vice.










Chemicals and safety equipment cabinets have stayed in place, but I've added a few more first aid kits close by to other workstations.










Automotive area cleaning up well also. I now have a placer to hang up floor creepers.










Cleaned off table saw out-feed table (moved it all to assembly bench to sort and put away ;-) ). Now you can see old dust collector, oscillating sander, and planner.


















Hopefully this weekend I'll finish up sorting, electrical work and can start organizing the wood storage section-right now its nothing more than a pile of wood leaning against the wall. :-(


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *More reorganinzation *
> 
> Band Saw and Lath area coming together nicely. Still have more track wall to install and some overhead shelves.
> 
> ...


Looks great BK. A place for everything and everything in it's place helps to keep me sane LOL

How do you like the overhead dust collector/guard for your TS? Any issues? Have you made any customizations to it?


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *More reorganinzation *
> 
> Band Saw and Lath area coming together nicely. Still have more track wall to install and some overhead shelves.
> 
> ...


@builtinbkyn "If we weren't all crazy, we'd just go insane." -J Buffett

Overhead DC moderately effective as is under table saw collection. Suspect that is because I present its hooked up to a 1hp Rigid DC-reason why I'm building out a new HF / SDD dusk collection system


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Shop Reorganinzation continued *

A few productive hours in the shop this morning. Hung up some more items on track wall brackets I purchased yesterday. Plus some more power strips mounted on walls above work benches and another on my table saw outfeed table which is rapidly becoming another workbench and assembly table.

Other great news. *Local Home Depot came through with Vacuum Adapter *for my Battery Powered Corner Cat Sander. Now if they find the *rest of the Husky Track Wall I need (~ 30)* I'll be satisfied. Drove up to Bellevue last week because it said they had 81 in stock. More than I need but if they had it I would have bought the entire lot. I 'm sure I could use it for the Garden and Potting sheds I've planned to build this summer for my honey.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Band Saw Fence*

Looking at YouTube this morning, found an interesting approach to Band Saw fence. I haven't been happy with the few I've found on the market. All of them seem to be either a mess of clamping or bolting the fence rail such that the cover up the blade slot on my Craftsman 14" table. That means unbolting the thing every time I need to change a blade. ugh!

AmericanWoodworker Channle had a video on a Universal Bandsaw Fence

. This was actually a combination extension able and fence system using a miter gage from a table saw. This results in about 3/4" loss in cut height, but so far I haven't needed anything above 6" which this approach would leave me ~1 1/4" to spare. But then again if I find I need more cutting height in the future I'm likely to upgrade to a bigger Band Saw like a Powermatic, Laguna, or Grizzly.

Also considered taking the table to a machine shop to get a miter slot cut 90 degrees which would save me the 3/4", but then I might as well buy an upgraded Band Saw for that additional cost.

I figure I can use some leftover Birch Plywood, Micro Jig ZeroPlay Guide Bars, Incra HD Miter Gage, and rig up a Kreg Microadjuster to the Miter Gage to build a simple and modular fence system.


----------



## BG43017 (Jan 15, 2011)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw Fence*
> 
> Looking at YouTube this morning, found an interesting approach to Band Saw fence. I haven't been happy with the few I've found on the market. All of them seem to be either a mess of clamping or bolting the fence rail such that the cover up the blade slot on my Craftsman 14" table. That means unbolting the thing every time I need to change a blade. ugh!
> 
> ...


Bks,

I have been considering building the same band saw fence since I first saw the video from American Woodworker. Please post a photo when you are complete and a followup on how well the design works or if you would change anything. Thanks!


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw Fence*
> 
> Looking at YouTube this morning, found an interesting approach to Band Saw fence. I haven't been happy with the few I've found on the market. All of them seem to be either a mess of clamping or bolting the fence rail such that the cover up the blade slot on my Craftsman 14" table. That means unbolting the thing every time I need to change a blade. ugh!
> 
> ...


@BG43017,
I know its odd for a CAD/CAM guy not to be using sketch-up but I find it a bit limiting when I brainstorm. At work I'm known for filling an entire room of white boards in minutes. Below is the initial sketch I did the other day to capture my approach to the AmericanWoodworker design.










It'll be a while before I get to building out this project, but I though I better sketch it out least I forget. My list of projects grows long and my time and energy to accomplish is short. Today I have several WEPs: Real Estate repair job and electrical wiring for Goat Barn to do. After that its back to workshop organizing and Router Table build. Moved one of the hanging cabinets to auto shop wall for more convenient chemical storage.










-Still have a real mess in the auto shop to clean up!

Next weekend I hope to tackle the East half of barn. It where I've been dumping all my wood and junk that has moved from house to garage to the "back hole" in the barn.

Here's my list for getting stuff done before the end of the summer:

Wood Storage and de-junk barn
addition to Goat Barn
Finish insulation of barn and install more track wall
Pergola and gate house front entry
Dust Collection System
Air Quality System
Sanding/Downdraft Table work station
Radial Arm Saw / Miter Saw station
Above track wall shelving
Sort Hardware and store


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Shop Organization Shopping trip*

Made a run to Rockler on way home from work yesterday. Spent way too much time looking at the toys: Worksharp system, M.POWER CRB7 MK3 7-In-1 Router Jig, etc. Too easy to get caught up with all the possibilities.

Got back down to the business I went there for. Purchase some 4" Casters for DownDraft/Sanding Table Build, some additional miter guides for Band Saw Fence build, DustRight 21' x 4" hose for dust collection project, and a table saw insert to make a 3/4" dado Zero Clearance insert-didn't like the metal one Craftsman offers, it has too much of a gap between blade and table.

Spent about a half hour with Rockler staff discussing Dust Collection project and getting feedback on the Trend Airshield Pro. My friends over there didn't have much to say about its dust filtering capabilities, but loved the anti-fog feature and primarily bought it to protect themselves against flying debris from the lath. *Anyone have any comments on the Airshield Pro's Dust Protection capabilities? *

I was hoping this weekend I was going to get back to clean up of East Half of Barn, but likely I'll be working on new project at work over the weekend. Might be able to steal back about 30 minutes here and there to work in shop.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Organization Shopping trip*
> 
> Made a run to Rockler on way home from work yesterday. Spent way too much time looking at the toys: Worksharp system, M.POWER CRB7 MK3 7-In-1 Router Jig, etc. Too easy to get caught up with all the possibilities.
> 
> ...


That's funny the bigger the shop the more room to clutter it up me thinks. lol
Not that I would be complaining with that much room I need to add.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Organization Shopping trip*
> 
> Made a run to Rockler on way home from work yesterday. Spent way too much time looking at the toys: Worksharp system, M.POWER CRB7 MK3 7-In-1 Router Jig, etc. Too easy to get caught up with all the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm doing a clean up this morning so I can get something done once and for all.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Organization Shopping trip*
> 
> Made a run to Rockler on way home from work yesterday. Spent way too much time looking at the toys: Worksharp system, M.POWER CRB7 MK3 7-In-1 Router Jig, etc. Too easy to get caught up with all the possibilities.
> 
> ...





> That s funny the bigger the shop the more room to clutter it up me thinks. lol
> Not that I would be complaining with that much room I need to add.
> 
> - htl


@htl, I'd agree except it wasn't a shop originally. This was a barn for storage of RV, Farming Equipment, etc. and a tiny corner for a workbench when we purchased the property. The barn became a dump yard for stuff we didn't have time to deal with when we moved up from SoCal. So it eventually became a blackhole swallowing everything that didn't have a home inside out house.

Fast forward several years; wife asked if I could build some stuff for her. At that time I had only a large Automotive Chest and Cabinet I thought I was going to sell off as I'd stopped working on cars decades ago and a 8" "toy" craftsman table saw. Suddenly I need a workshop, equipment and tools. I craved out a small corner to hold Chest and Cabinet and put a 10" Contractor Saw…over time each project I get asked to do seems to involve other woodworking or carpentry skills and tools. Eventually I decided I better read up on this stuff and build a proper shop. I had budgeted a small fortune ;-) to equip the shop: Well let's say a very, very, very, small fortune. I went down the list of equipment to purchase not really knowing what I was going to do. That resulted in a few missteps: purchased a lath that has gathered dust, a radial arm saw that quickly became a clutter collector table, built a classic workbench that while works for typical? woodworkers doesn't match up to what I'm doing and a few hand tools I rarely use (chisels and planes).

A couple years ago I started to see some common themes to what projects I do and started to remodel the shop-reclaiming space along the way-to support those projects: cabinetry, trim carpentry, and some farm projects. During this time I've been watching a lot of YouTube guys on their projects and joined Lumberjocks where I've been throwing out project ideas for comment to see if there are better ways to do things (e.g., Band Saw Fence, Dust Collection, etc.)

I wouldn't put me in the complete novice category any more, but neither would I claim any real expertise. I expect I'll have time to develop such as I plan on retiring in about 5 years


----------



## maverik (Dec 30, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Organization Shopping trip*
> 
> Made a run to Rockler on way home from work yesterday. Spent way too much time looking at the toys: Worksharp system, M.POWER CRB7 MK3 7-In-1 Router Jig, etc. Too easy to get caught up with all the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Ya, I'm in the same boat, in the proses of remodeling the shop, its been a working wood shop for many years, but I didn't have the proper place to put stuff. I got the wood rack and plywood rack done, now have to start on some cabinets to store things in, and a dedicated bench for the miter saw, then move my machinery around to more adventitious positions, then of course redo the dust collection piping, ect,ect. I'm also going to retire in 5 years and decided I'd better start getting the shop ready since I'll be spending a lot more time in there, YEA,


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Organization Shopping trip*
> 
> Made a run to Rockler on way home from work yesterday. Spent way too much time looking at the toys: Worksharp system, M.POWER CRB7 MK3 7-In-1 Router Jig, etc. Too easy to get caught up with all the possibilities.
> 
> ...


@Lee, yup sounds like the same boat. Just discussing some of this with my honey this morning. I really had not figured I would be doing woodworking for a hobby. I figured I'd play in the kitchen…I love to cook al sorts of cuisines (actually how I hooked my wife; made a 12 course Spanish meal on 2nd date).

However over the past several years as I developed some level of competence (make that I haven't cut off any limbs or fingers) woodworking transitioned tasks to do for my wife to something I enjoy doing and want to learn more about.

I'm hoping that by end of this summer the shop remodel will be finished and it'll be a reasonably safe and fun place to work. Currently the power tools and table saw are the only comfortable places to work, which is disappointing cause the assembly bench I built was really the center of all my woodworking efforts…but right now its become a sorting table.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Organization Shopping trip*
> 
> Made a run to Rockler on way home from work yesterday. Spent way too much time looking at the toys: Worksharp system, M.POWER CRB7 MK3 7-In-1 Router Jig, etc. Too easy to get caught up with all the possibilities.
> 
> ...


I am still setting mine new shop up. Weather and no heat has been a big issue


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Shop Organization Shopping trip*
> 
> Made a run to Rockler on way home from work yesterday. Spent way too much time looking at the toys: Worksharp system, M.POWER CRB7 MK3 7-In-1 Router Jig, etc. Too easy to get caught up with all the possibilities.
> 
> ...


@NormG I understand completely. During the previous winters and falls its been difficult to get motivated to go out to the shop and do anything in 40 or less weather.

Since my shop is in an Steel Barn the cold and moisture would just ooze through chilling me to the bone. The propane heaters take a while to heat up the place, so unless I've got a lot of time craved out for shop time, I don't bother starting these up. Instead its been a heavy jacket, work as long as I can and run under infrared heaters I put up in my auto shop / break area. Then back again after I've defrosted. Over the past few years as I reclaim space in the barn I've been putting up 1" rigid foam insolation, 3/4" OSB, and Husky Secure Track tracks as walls. I've 1/3 of the barn walls covered so far, but it has made a big difference I don't feel the heat being sucked out of me as before. Still on the to do list is insulating the other 2/3rds, installing a wood store or commercial propane heater, then a wood floor to cover the concrete pad. Considering one of several DRIcore Subfloor Panel options from Home Depot:

*Standard DriCore Panel*









*Aspen Insulated Panel*








That is advertised to:

•Easy-to-install subfloor panels lower energy costs year-round
•Makes basement floors feel 10 degrees warmer
•Ideal for basements, garages or over any concrete slab

I figure these upgrades should give me shirt sleeve or close to shirt sleeve temperature year round. Summer heat I don't worry much…one the two barn doors and its cool enough.

The manager I'd been dealing with at Spanaway, Wa. Home Depot came through with the Ryobi One+ Sander vacuum adapter and gave me a deal on two Husky cabinets (display stock) since these have been discounted. If she comes through on finding the rest of the Husky Track I need to complete the barn and a potting shed for my honey, I'll be placing a huge order with her for the subfloor panels this summer (I hope).


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Rockler Demo and Unexpected Shopping trip*

Took a break from working this weekend-cool project at my day job-to go to a series of demos/classes at my ( local? ) Rockler Store in Tukwila, WA. I guess local is in the eyes of the beholder; Its about 50 miles away. I had put a reminder in my cellphone calendar several months ago, but only had it alert me "the day of" not the prior day. Fortunately I'm an early riser. Off I went.

They had two great demos. Turning and Making Raised Panels. I was really interested in the Raised Panel class since that has been the major project in the backlog. The previous attempt I had at raised panel door almost ended in disaster; why I've been building a new router table.

The Raised Pane demo didn't go as smoothly as the instructor wanted. The router bits had been reassembled differently than the standard setup he had expected, so the tenons were off and loose. That however turned out to be great for the rest of us as we got some additional instruction on adjustment and troubleshooting setups. During the demo he gave out some great tips to us novices. [e.g., to test whether your rail and stile set up is correct, a test cut on a test work piece that had the previous rail or stile cut using the other will zero out the profile. Something I didn't think about before but good to know].

The demo was 80% how-to 20% advertising for products. It must have worked as I think everyone in the class bought at least one item covered after the demo. Then again maybe we were already in a mindset to purchase products but wanted to be sure we were buying the right stuff and get pointers on how to use it as in my case. I got the Freud 3 piece Ogee Raised Panel set (*which is on sale*) and a few more dust collection items.










Then went back to get the Coping Sled based upon Dave's (Part Time Sales & Instructor/ Full Time Cabinet Maker) recommendation: "You don't want to do end cuts without a sled" The he showed a missing finger tip.










I had planned on getting the Woodpecker Coping Sled, but the Rockler one was a good deal and figured at worst it would be a good starter sled.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

bkseitz said:


> *Rockler Demo and Unexpected Shopping trip*
> 
> Took a break from working this weekend-cool project at my day job-to go to a series of demos/classes at my ( local? ) Rockler Store in Tukwila, WA. I guess local is in the eyes of the beholder; Its about 50 miles away. I had put a reminder in my cellphone calendar several months ago, but only had it alert me "the day of" not the prior day. Fortunately I'm an early riser. Off I went.
> 
> ...


What's a dead end router cut?


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Rockler Demo and Unexpected Shopping trip*
> 
> Took a break from working this weekend-cool project at my day job-to go to a series of demos/classes at my ( local? ) Rockler Store in Tukwila, WA. I guess local is in the eyes of the beholder; Its about 50 miles away. I had put a reminder in my cellphone calendar several months ago, but only had it alert me "the day of" not the prior day. Fortunately I'm an early riser. Off I went.
> 
> ...


@CharlesA I assume? you mean routing at the end grain.

Some of the tips I've seen and heard of were: cutting end grain first on a work piece and then cutting the profile with the grain second, another was clamping a sacrificial board to the end to support the edge to prevent tearout.

-However, as mentioned previously I'm just starting out on this path, so I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

bkseitz said:


> *Rockler Demo and Unexpected Shopping trip*
> 
> Took a break from working this weekend-cool project at my day job-to go to a series of demos/classes at my ( local? ) Rockler Store in Tukwila, WA. I guess local is in the eyes of the beholder; Its about 50 miles away. I had put a reminder in my cellphone calendar several months ago, but only had it alert me "the day of" not the prior day. Fortunately I'm an early riser. Off I went.
> 
> ...


I think I mis-read it. You wrote "end cuts" and somehow I got "dead end cuts."


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Rockler Demo and Unexpected Shopping trip*
> 
> Took a break from working this weekend-cool project at my day job-to go to a series of demos/classes at my ( local? ) Rockler Store in Tukwila, WA. I guess local is in the eyes of the beholder; Its about 50 miles away. I had put a reminder in my cellphone calendar several months ago, but only had it alert me "the day of" not the prior day. Fortunately I'm an early riser. Off I went.
> 
> ...


@CharlesA ;-) It happens to all of us, a lot more than I'd care to admit too now.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

bkseitz said:


> *Rockler Demo and Unexpected Shopping trip*
> 
> Took a break from working this weekend-cool project at my day job-to go to a series of demos/classes at my ( local? ) Rockler Store in Tukwila, WA. I guess local is in the eyes of the beholder; Its about 50 miles away. I had put a reminder in my cellphone calendar several months ago, but only had it alert me "the day of" not the prior day. Fortunately I'm an early riser. Off I went.
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too. Your lucky your so close for classes like that. I had to muddle thru raised panels all by my l lonesome. I used up one entire 8 foot board trying to get it set up right. I did save a finished joint as a sample. I've been doing that with every joint I make now. Don't even get me started on the struggle to get half-blind rabbeted dovetails on my Leigh jig. That was a month long battle!


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Rockler Demo and Unexpected Shopping trip*
> 
> Took a break from working this weekend-cool project at my day job-to go to a series of demos/classes at my ( local? ) Rockler Store in Tukwila, WA. I guess local is in the eyes of the beholder; Its about 50 miles away. I had put a reminder in my cellphone calendar several months ago, but only had it alert me "the day of" not the prior day. Fortunately I'm an early riser. Off I went.
> 
> ...





> Yeah, me too. Your lucky your so close for classes like that. I had to muddle thru raised panels all by my l lonesome. I used up one entire 8 foot board trying to get it set up right. I did save a finished joint as a sample. I ve been doing that with every joint I make now. Don t even get me started on the struggle to get half-blind rabbeted dovetails on my Leigh jig. That was a month long battle!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Close is a relative term….people at work think I'm nuts for being 60 miles away from work and civilization? Almost any major shopping is about 30 minute drive. I was originally a suburban and city guy; now I kind of like being out is the country so to speak.

Learning on your own. Yup touch times….I do that at work all the time…I'm the guy that is always on the bleeding edge in the group or asked to solve a problem everyone else has broken their pick on. So when I come home I use cooking and woodworking to de-stress. What that typically means is find someone who knows and learn from them: Rockler, Woodcraft, YouTube, Lumberjocks, etc.

While I volunteer my two cents on what I've learned-maybe someone else hasn't picked it up from others who are way more experienced than I, because they're not talking through novice eyes-I mainly read and watch all the great materials out there, then try my hand at it. All my projects have been fusions of the good stuff others have done with the exception of my assembly bench that I built a few years back; right after I figured out my European Style workbench was not as useful for the project work I was doing.


----------



## Gabrie1 (Jul 27, 2016)

bkseitz said:


> *Rockler Demo and Unexpected Shopping trip*
> 
> Took a break from working this weekend-cool project at my day job-to go to a series of demos/classes at my ( local? ) Rockler Store in Tukwila, WA. I guess local is in the eyes of the beholder; Its about 50 miles away. I had put a reminder in my cellphone calendar several months ago, but only had it alert me "the day of" not the prior day. Fortunately I'm an early riser. Off I went.
> 
> ...





> I got the Freud 3 piece Ogee Raised Panel set (*which is on sale*) and a few more dust collection items.


That cracked me up…until I realized that you meant actual dust collection, not tools that just sit and collect dust. I have a shop full of those.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Continued Focus on Dust Collection*

Little physical progress this past month, but got a lot done on the design side. I continue to focus on collection end of DC system. Got, though in retrospect I could have made, a small house and cord holder from Rockler. Laney Shaughnessy had a video on how to build you own, I discovered after I purchased one. Well maybe next time 

I had previously purchased a Universal Small Port Hose Kit from Rockler. It works great with my small power tools -reason for purchasing the Hose and Cord Holder Kit. However it didn't fit my Kreg K4 Jig. So it took some minor brainstorming-all I have let this week s some minor brains ;-)-to figure how to connect Small Port hose to the K4: Results a little minor surgery to a vacuum to 2 1/2" adapter. Next is to connect Small port to Dust Right 2 1/2" flex hose and then 4" hose as a temporary fix till I get the 6" overhead ducting which would be a semi-permanent overhead collection.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Micro-Jig Caddy and Shop Manuals*

Spent this morning walking the farm, fixing fences, then off to the shoo for a little more de-clutter activity and a few small projects (sorry not pictures this weekend):

- Added t-Track tie-downs to my Kreg K4 set-up, so I can just lock it down to the assembly bench track: No more clamping 

- Added a dust collection system to the K4. A mixture of Rockler Small Port Hose Kit, DustRight 4" to 2 1/2" adapter, 4" DustRight Quick Disconnect, Dust Right® 4" Expandable Hose, Hose and Cord holder. Tried it out on next project works fairly well. Goodbye chips on floor and clogging the jig.

- Built a caddy for Micro-Jig safety equipment for Table Saw. The caddy holds two Gripper-200s and associated optional equipment, instruction manuals, and the Microdial Tapering Jig I just picked up past Friday.

Last week I started emptying the file cabinet I've been using to store equipment manuals. It all seems too inconvenient to go searching through the filing cabinet to get a quick look at a manual. So I bought a *box of 9×12 shop ticket holders and some 3m Command Strip Hooks, Now I have each manual next to each associated piece of equipment. Much nicer way to do things. Was real useful having the Band Saw manual on the top door within easy reach, same with the table saw and associated equipment.*

Not a tremendous set of accomplishments but its been 10-12 hour days at work the past few weeks so shop time has been limited.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Micro-Jig Gripper Caddy Pictures*

Not real fancy, but it works and is conveniently located so I won't forget to grab a push-block


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bkseitz said:


> *Micro-Jig Gripper Caddy Pictures*
> 
> Not real fancy, but it works and is conveniently located so I won't forget to grab a push-block


I didn't know the Grabber had that many extras you could bought?
Nice way to keep it all on hand.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

bkseitz said:


> *Micro-Jig Gripper Caddy Pictures*
> 
> Not real fancy, but it works and is conveniently located so I won't forget to grab a push-block


The Gripper has a few upgrades mdl 100 to 200; then bridge handles; 1/8" side leg; gravity heels, deflector, and taper jig. And likely more in works


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Rockler Universal Dust Port to Kreg K4 Pockethole Jig*

Hooked my Rockler universal dust port hose to my current Ridged 1HP DC via an adapter and 4" flex hose Stumpy Nubs may have a point; I get a lot of build up in the 4" hose and I can see the flow is very restricted at the 2" hose end. When I pull off the adapter the chips disappear from 4" clear pipe like magic. So the restriction via from the stepdown and the jig itself are creating a super low velocity.

After talking with my friends over at Rockler in Tukwila, they informed me that the Port was really designed to use a vacuum cleaner not a blower. I may have to create some type of vacuum boost for it and possibly all the other tools I plan on using the Port for -maybe a vacuum driven dust deputy that dumps into a bucket for the DC system to collect later.

-HF 2Hp DC on hold while I complete two other projects.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Band Saw Fence*

Purchased a Kreg Band Saw Fence on Friday for my 14" Craftsman. Spent last few day's figuring out how-to attach so I can remove blades without disassembling the fence each time. Think I've got it. 1/2" square tube rail as a stand off for the guiderail and a quick disconnect knob for outboard facing bolt. This should allow the blade to be easily slipped between guiderail and table, yet maintain alignment of guiderail.

Will post pictures once completed and tested


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Band Saw Fence Build*

Looking forward to this weekend. I've a few hours before I take my dog to the Vet to work on some short projects.

First on the list is Band Saw Fence build. Purchased the 1" square aluminum tubing Wednesday in prep for Saturday's build out. Sketched out the minor mod I'll be making to the Kreg Fence-I'll loose about an inch of fence length but gain the ability to change blades without having to disassemble the fence each time.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Band Saw Fence Part 2*

Finished modified install of Kreg Band Saw Fence to my Craftsman 14" BS. Tried it out with good results 










Originally I was going to build a extended table on top, but that would have lost me an inch of cutting height which was already close. A compromise for getting a really low priced BS. So far this unit seems to cover all of my needs++ But I'm only starting out with it.

















The issue I had with most after market fences is that they all bolted to the table such that I could not change blades without disassembling the fence. That seemed a bit crazy. After racking what little brain I have, I came up with making a standoff the guide rail could attached to. The standoff attached to existing bolt holes on the bottom of the table.










The stand off is made with a square aluminum tube bolted to a aluminum 90 degree bar which is bolted to the underside of the table by two bolts. Below are various views of the standoff I built:


































Sorry no plans or measurements. But those looking to replicate my design can find all the raw parts at home depot (Ps the bolts on bottom of table are metric M8s ~13mm head)


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

bkseitz said:


> *Band Saw Fence Part 2*
> 
> Finished modified install of Kreg Band Saw Fence to my Craftsman 14" BS. Tried it out with good results
> 
> ...


Yep, that's a good solution to the blade changing conundrum. Good thinking.


----------



## bkseitz (Oct 24, 2014)

*Kaisen Foam: Door and Latch Kit*

I'm a big fan of the Rigid Modular Tool box series. I use these tool boxes mainly to organize my Ryobi ONE+ tools into grab and go kits for projects around the town. I've a few other Battery tools hung for easier access, such as drills. But most of my woodshop are either hand tools or power tools, so portability for out of shop work trumped in-shop convenience.










The a couple of weeks ago I had gotten some kaizen foam to organize my shop(s) better. First off was my measuring tools drawer. I'd gotten tried of rummaging through a mess to find a marking knife or a try square. This worked out great. So I figured next would be my router cabinet and my mechanics tool chest/cabinet.










However…. Over the past several months I've been installing a lot of doors and locks from my wife's projects. While I have a handyman tote I created for many of the maintenance jobs being asked of me, it never seemed to be efficient enough for this common task. As such I was always getting a bucket and filling it with additional tools and jigs. So building out a dedicated Door Installation kit seemed a logical next step.

This kit is made from the small Rigid Tool Box and 1 inch Kaizen Foam. I removed the insert of the lid to use as a pattern for the box well, but figure I'll likely also place foam in the lid for future storage expansion. Inside the kit are a ONE+ Router; Ryobi Hinge, Door Lock, and Strike Plate templates; and Kwickset SmartKey tools. Aside from a Drill/Driver which I keep in my handyman tote all the tools I need for this recurring task are in a grab-and-go kit neatly organized to find and ensure I haven't left anything behind when I'm done with a door.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

bkseitz said:


> *Kaisen Foam: Door and Latch Kit*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Rigid Modular Tool box series. I use these tool boxes mainly to organize my Ryobi ONE+ tools into grab and go kits for projects around the town. I've a few other Battery tools hung for easier access, such as drills. But most of my woodshop are either hand tools or power tools, so portability for out of shop work trumped in-shop convenience.
> 
> ...


Great way to keep organized.looks like nice cases.


----------

